# 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?



## Seriousjonny007 (28. September 2012)

*600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*

Hallo zusammen,

Hab heute das hier beim stöbern gefunden:
Realpower RP-600 ECO, 600W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder das
Inter-Tech CobaPower 650W ATX 2.3 (88882081) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder das
PowerColor Gaming 600W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

bis vor kurzem waren 600W für €40,- =
http://i.ytimg.com/vi/83PtailwcJM/0.jpg




was haltet ihr davon? 

Hat es vielleicht schon wer von euch ? 

Mfg


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (28. September 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*

Persönlich halte ich nix davon - bin sehr lautstärkeempfindlich und du kannst Gift darauf nehmen, das bei diesen Preisen weder eine besonders gute Lüftersteuerung, noch ein hochwertiger Lüfter verbaut worden sind.
Des Weiteren brauche ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht einmal die 500 Watt, die mein aktuelles Netzteil bietet.

Wenn du ein System aufbaust, welches tatsächlich wenigstens 400 Watt+ unter Last schluckt (_und nur dafür brauchst du so große Netzteile_), hast du i.d.R. recht teure, schnelle Hardware verbaut (grob: 500+ Euro).
Mir stellt sich da die Frage, ob du dann noch unbedingt 30 Euro am Netzteil sparen musst und dafür nur alte, laute Technik bekommst an deren Schutzmechanismen der Rest des PC's hängt ?

Hier bekommst du ein hochwertigeres Netzteil mit höherer Effizienz und (bereits getesteter) geringer Lautstärke für grade einmal 30 Euro mehr. Absolut ausreichend für normale High-End Hardware (Ivy-Bridge Quadcore, GTX 680/HD 7970).


----------



## Seriousjonny007 (28. September 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*

@ *fisch@namenssuche*

Danke, aber darum geht es nicht. 
Ich weiß sehr gut über Netzteile bescheid und auch über den BeQuiet Fetischismus der PCGHW Community 

Und die Aussage: Persönlich halte ich nix davon. Sagen recht wenig über etwas aus.

Persönlich halte ich auch sehr wenig von VW, hat aber auch nichts damit zu tun.


----------



## der_knoben (28. September 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*

Das Powercolor hält wohl, was es verspricht.

Was allein schon immer auf die qualitative Hochwertigkeit schließen lässt, ist 1. der niedrige Preis und 2. die für die Leistungsklasse geringe Anzahl an PCIe-Steckern.

Man kann solche Nt natürlich problemlos kaufen und die meisten ahnungslosen fahren auch mit einem Combat Power 750W gut, weil sie einfach nicht das System haben, um ein solches NT auszulasten. Dann stellt sich natürlich die Frage, wozu man dann so ein NT überhaupt braucht.
Beim REalPower sind die Angaben beim MF sehr interessant: Die 12V-Leitung schafft zusammen 48A, die 12V1 sowie die 12V2 schaffen jeweils nur 22A. Somit können die 48A auf der 12V höchsten die Spitzenlast sein, aber nicht die Dauerlast, denn sonst würden die 12V1/2 Leitung überlastet werden.

Außerdem gibt es hier keinen BeQuiet Fetischismus. Es gibt allerdings wenig P/L-mäßige Alternativen.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (28. September 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*



Seriousjonny007 schrieb:


> Ich weiß sehr gut über Netzteile bescheid und auch über den BeQuiet Fetischismus der PCGHW Community



Ich hab' ein Cooler Master im Rechner . Fetischismus ist relativ - Be Quiet ist (nicht nur nach unserer Sicht - vgl. Reviews) in diesem Preissegment einfach gut aufgestellt.

Deine Frage lautete:


> was haltet ihr davon?


 Ich hab' dir meine Persönliche Meinung (oberster Absatz), danach eine allgemeine Einschätzung (mittlerer Absatz) gegeben und die preisliche Einschätzung begründet.
Wenn dir die Antwort nicht passt, musst du die Frage präziser stellen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. September 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*



Seriousjonny007 schrieb:


> bis vor kurzem waren 600W für €40,- =
> http://i.ytimg.com/vi/83PtailwcJM/0.jpg


 Daran hat sich auch heute nicht soo viel geändert. 

Und nur weil etwas 80+ zertifiziert ist, muss das nichts bedeuten, siehe dieses Review...

Denn wer sagt, dass die Retail Ware dem entspricht was bei Ecaso eingereicht wurde?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. September 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*

Poste mal die Hardware die verbaut ist damit man sehen kann was als NT nötig ist, so macht es keinen Sinn


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*

Das 1. ist ein Ultron Real Power. Ultron steht nicht gerade für ein spitzen Produkt. 
Es gibt von dem Netzteil keinerlei Angaben zu Leistung, Komponenten oder sonst was seitens des Herstellers. 

Das 2. Ist Inter Tech. Da sollten wir lieber den Mantel des Schweigens drüber legen.

Das 3. Ist Made by Solytech. Eine Angabe für die 12 Volt Leistung fehlt auch hier -- das scheint Mode zu sein bei sehr günstigen Netzteilen. Aber 30 Ampere auf der 5 Volt Leitung zeigen dass das Design schon in die Jahre gekommen ist und ebenfalls die Effizienz ist nicht berauschend. Sicher besser als das Inter Tech und das Ultron aber trotzdem eher nicht empfehlenswert.


Fazit:
Insgesamt betrachtet gibt es bessere Netzteil für das Geld. Und 600 Watt muss es sowieso nicht sein. Wenn 600 Watt dann doch bitte mit mehr Qualität.


----------



## Westcoast (28. September 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*

kannst alle verlinkten netzteile vergessen, ist nun mal so. gute marken sind:

-Enermax
-Seasonic
-Tagan
-Bequiet
-Corsair [kommt darauf an welches modell]
-Cougar
-Silverstone
-Coolermaster
-Lepa [von enermax tochterunternehmen]

wenn es billger sein soll, vielleicht noch ein Sharkoon.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*

Du darfst nicht vergessen dass nicht alle Lepa Netzteile von Enermax sind.


----------



## Westcoast (28. September 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*

habe auch nur par gute marken genannt und Lepa ist besser als die verlinkten modelle.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*

Du sagst halt bei corsair dass es auf das Modell ankommt und exakt das musst du auch bei Lepa so sagen.


----------



## der_knoben (29. September 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*

Thermaltake oder Silverstone lassen auch nicht die schlechtesten NT herstellen.

Aber bevor wir uns aufreiben lassen, soll doch der TE erstmal Stellung nehmen.


----------



## Seriousjonny007 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*

Morgen @all,

Sorry nicht das ihr mich jetzt falsch versteht!!
Ich brauch keines der Netzteile wollte nur mal wissen ob schon jemand so ein Netzteil hat 
da ich sehr viele Systeme für unsere Firma zusammen baue bin ich immer am schauen wass es gibt. 

Aber ich verbaue eigendlich nur 
für Office & kleine Workstations:
Corsair Builder Series CX430 V2 430W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-430CXV2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich  (mittlerweile schon gut 200stk) 
oder wenn nicht lieferbar
Rasurbo Real&Power 350W ATX 2.3 (RAP350) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich   (ca. 30stk)
und für Tester
Corsair Professional Series HX650 650W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-650HX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich   (ca. 100stk)
und hatte bis jetzt keinen eizigen Ausfall und die Rechner laufen bei uns 24/7

Mein Vorgänger hat immer diese hier verbaut:
Office:
Rasurbo Basic&Power 450W ATX 2.03 (BP-XII450) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich   (bis auf die in den alten P4 (Sockel 478) dort gehen sie super ) sind schon alle tot 
Tester:
Tagan PipeRock 600W ATX 2.2 (TG600-BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU   (bei ALLEN!! (ca70stk) ist er Primär Kondensator geplatzt)

Ich denke ich werde mal Soulpain von *Planet 3DNow! *fragen ob er mal die Netzteile testet 

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*

Corsair? RLY?!

Die armen User...


----------



## KastenBier (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Corsair? RLY?!
> 
> Die armen User...


 
So schlecht sind die NTs nicht. Mir tun eher die vielen Hunderttausend User mit 400W LC-Power Ramsch für 20,-€ leid. 

Abgesehen davon, würde es ein simples FSP Netzteil nicht auch für die belange deiner Firma reichen Seriousjonny007? Mir erschließt sich nicht wofür ihr diese teuren Netzteile benötigt.


----------



## BlackNeo (1. Oktober 2012)

Und die Rasurbo Netzteile sind auch ne Zumutung, FSP baut gute günstige Netzteile, da würde ich evtl mal schauen, Cougar hat allerdings auch gute Netzteile für System Builder.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*



KastenBier schrieb:


> So schlecht sind die NTs nicht.


Doch, sind sie.

Ein 500W Netzteil mit einem 2800rpm Lüfter mit 140mm Lüfter kann nicht gut sein. Denn die Lautstärke ist ein sehr sehr wichtiger Punkt bei Netzteilen - etwas, dass man sofort merkt. Und hier sind die Corsair Geräte absolug grotten schlecht....


----------



## KastenBier (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Doch, sind sie.
> 
> Ein 500W Netzteil mit einem 2800rpm Lüfter mit 140mm Lüfter kann nicht gut sein. Denn die Lautstärke ist ein sehr sehr wichtiger Punkt bei Netzteilen - etwas, dass man sofort merkt. Und hier sind die Corsair Geräte absolug grotten schlecht....


 
Das ist deine Meinung. Also verallgemeinere das bitte nicht. Ich kenne genug Leute bei denen die Lautstärke eher eine niedrige Priorität besitzt. Abgesehen davon, gibt es auch bei der Lautstärke negativere Beispiele, die das Prädikat grottenschlecht schon eher verdienen.


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Und die Rasurbo Netzteile sind auch ne Zumutung, FSP baut gute günstige Netzteile, da würde ich evtl mal schauen, Cougar hat allerdings auch gute Netzteile für System Builder.


 
Von Rasurbo kannst du die Real Power Reihe kaufen. Die anderen aber nicht.



KastenBier schrieb:


> Das ist deine Meinung. Also verallgemeinere das bitte nicht. Ich kenne genug Leute bei denen die Lautstärke eher eine niedrige Priorität besitzt. Abgesehen davon, gibt es auch bei der Lautstärke negativere Beispiele, die das Prädikat grottenschlecht schon eher verdienen.


 
Corsair ist schon relativ laut wenn es richtig ausgelastet wird.
Einzig die AX Reihe ist da gut --  abgesehen vom AX1200 was immer laut ist.
Die Corsair auf CWT Basis in Bronze sind aber echt keine Leisetreter.
Klar gibt es welche die noch lauter sind aber es gibt auch welche die leiser sind. Also wieso dann Corsair kaufen?


----------



## KastenBier (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Von Rasurbo kannst du die Real Power Reihe kaufen. Die anderen aber nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich wollte lediglich klarstellen, dass Corsair nicht grottenschlecht ist. Ich selber, wie du mit Sicherheit schon mitbekommen hast, empfehle ausschließlich BQs.


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*

Ich sagte ja dass Corsair nicht schlecht ist aber wie bei allen Anbietern von Netzteilen die nicht selbst herstellen musst du eben dann auch die Reihe benennen die gut ist. Bei Corsair ist es eben die AX Reihe. Die basiert auf dem Seasonic X. Ausgenommen das AX1200 was von Flextronic kommt.
Und bevor du eben ein Corsair TX mit 650 Watt für 70€ kaufst, solltest du halt lieber das Straight E9 mit 450 oder 500 Watt kaufen -- was ungefähr auch soviel kostet.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*



KastenBier schrieb:


> Ich wollte lediglich klarstellen, dass Corsair nicht grottenschlecht ist. Ich selber, wie du mit Sicherheit schon mitbekommen hast, empfehle ausschließlich BQs.


Gerade die 'kleineren' Corsair Netzteile (z.B. TX550M) sind einfach nur schlecht, aufgrund der sehr hohen Lautstärke. Das ist auch das Beispiel mit dem 2800rpm Lüfter in einem 550W Gerät...


----------



## Seriousjonny007 (2. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und bevor du eben ein Corsair TX mit 650 Watt für 70€ kaufst, solltest du halt lieber das Straight E9 mit 450 oder 500 Watt kaufen -- was ungefähr auch soviel kostet.


 
Kannst du mir zusichern das ich das BQ Straight E9 in 5 Jahren noch bekomme? Nein?  Corsair konnte es aber, das ist ein wichtiger Punkt bei den Tester Netzteilen. Das muss aber jede Komponente im Rechner sein, damit alles 1 - 1 getauscht werden kann.

Deswegen kostet auch ein Rechner bei uns ca. 1000 Euro, wären er für euch nur 700 Euro kosten würde. 
Wir zahlen also knapp 300 Euro nur dafür das wir jedes BT garantiert 5 Jahre bekommen. 

@*Stefan Payne* 

1.) Zu den alten Netzteilen sind die neuen super Silent.
2.) 2800rpm  In den Maschinen die bei uns in der Fertigung stehen sind Lüfter verbaut die mit bis zu 8400rpm drehen.
    selbst 50 Corsair Netzteile auf volllast würden die Maschine nicht übertönen.

3.) Probier mal nur mit dem Netzteillüfter der mit max 1500 U/min dreht die heiße Luft aus diesem Gehäuse zu bringen http://geizhals.at/de/48289


Mfg

Soulpain hat mir zurückgeschrieben:

Hier mal ein Test vom PowerColor Netzteil
http://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/powercolor-gaming-600w-power-supply-review/
sieht für 40€ ziemlich gut aus


----------



## KastenBier (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Gerade die 'kleineren' Corsair Netzteile (z.B. TX550M) sind einfach nur schlecht, aufgrund der sehr hohen Lautstärke. Das ist auch das Beispiel mit dem 2800rpm Lüfter in einem 550W Gerät...


 
Das ist deine Meinung. Mir macht eine höhere Lautstärke nicht so viel aus, daher ist das Corsair für mich nicht schlecht, sondern lediglich nicht ganz so gut wie ein be quiet!. Also sieh bitte davon ab, deine Meinung hier als geschriebenes Gesetz kund zu tun.


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*



Seriousjonny007 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir zusichern das ich das BQ Straight E9 in 5 Jahren noch bekomme? Nein?  Corsair konnte es aber, das ist ein wichtiger Punkt bei den Tester Netzteilen. Das muss aber jede Komponente im Rechner sein, damit alles 1 - 1 getauscht werden kann.



Du bekommst dann das Straight E10 wenn das E9 nicht mehr lieferbar ist. Ich verstehe nicht wo dein Problem ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*



Seriousjonny007 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir zusichern das ich das BQ Straight E9 in 5 Jahren noch bekomme? Nein?  Corsair konnte es aber, das ist ein wichtiger Punkt bei den Tester Netzteilen. Das muss aber jede Komponente im Rechner sein, damit alles 1 - 1 getauscht werden kann.


Ich denke nicht, dass du in 5 Jahren noch das Corsair Netzteil bekommen können wirst. Da wird einfach durchgetauscht und 'das nächst bessere' genommen...
Und hast bei be quiet schon mal nachgefragt, ob sie dir einige Geräte zurückstellen können? Wenn du entsprechende Mengen umsetzt, werden sie sicher nicht Nein sagen. Aber das ist eben der Punkt: Ich denke nicht, dass du überhaupt den notwendigen Umsatz generieren würdest, als dass sie sich drauf einlassen würden. Denn prinzipiell liefern sie dir (fast) alles, was du willst. Alles nur eine Frage der Menge...



Seriousjonny007 schrieb:


> @*Stefan Payne*
> 
> 1.) Zu den alten Netzteilen sind die neuen super Silent.
> 2.) 2800rpm  In den Maschinen die bei uns in der Fertigung stehen sind Lüfter verbaut die mit bis zu 8400rpm drehen.
> ...


1. Corsair? Nicht wirklich.
2. Schön, für dich. Nur sprechen wir hier nicht von Industrieanlagen sondern von Consumergeräten. Und da ist die Lautstärke schon nicht unwichtig. Aber hey, dann wär ja das EVGA NEX 1500W das Richtige für dich. Dort ist nämlich ein ~4500rpm Lüfter drin.
3. Ist das das Thema in diesem Thread? Und, entgegen der ATX Spec, ist es nicht Aufgabe des Netzteiles das Gehäuse zu entlüften. Das ist Aufgabe der Gehäuselüfter.


KastenBier schrieb:


> Das ist deine Meinung. Mir macht eine höhere Lautstärke nicht so viel aus, daher ist das Corsair für mich nicht schlecht, sondern lediglich nicht ganz so gut wie ein be quiet!. Also sieh bitte davon ab, deine Meinung hier als geschriebenes Gesetz kund zu tun.


Erstens ist das nicht nur meine Meinung und zweitens ist das einer (von vielen) Faktoren bei einem Netzteil. Die Lautstärke ist dabei auch nicht soo unwichtig.

Da brauchst du jetzt auch nicht zwanghaft rumrudern, um die Corsair Geräte besonders schön zu reden. Denn das Podest, auf das du sie stellst, haben sie nicht verdient!

Dazu kommt, dass es ungesicherte Single Rail Geräte sind. Die haben kein OTP. Die haben kein OCP. Und sorry, aber warum sollte man diese Teile einem be quiet Gerät vorziehen?!

Die be quiet Geräte sind leise, (halbwegs) vernünftig abgesichert. L8-CM, E9, P10 haben alle OTP. Alle OCP. Und E9 und P10 haben einen sehr guten Lüfter. Was die Corsair Geräte nicht haben.
Entsprechend kannst du bei den be quiet (und auch Enermax) Geräten davon ausgehen, dass eher alles andere drauf geht und der Lüfter kein Problem ist...


----------



## poiu (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*

erstmal wofür 600W Oo für OC weil für fetes dual GPU würde sich schon ein 750W anbieten und dann sollte es auch hochwertig sein damit es nicht alles im Viertel übertönt.
Für kleines dual GPU zB 2xHD7850 reichen auch 500W

die genannten drei sind schlicht Crap oder nichtvertruanswürdig, lohnt kein weiteres wort darüber zu verlieren 

Okay um 600W günstig gibts  

XFX Core Edition PRO 550W ATX 2.3 (P1-550S-XXB9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cougar A560 560W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Arctic Cooling Fusion 550RF 550W ATX 2.2 (PS-550-05A01/PS-550-07A01) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Antec VP550P, 550W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06440-8) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LC-Power Pro-Line LC7600 V2.3 X_Type 550W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Rasurbo Real&Power 550W ATX 2.3 (RAPM550) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
FSP Fortron/Source Hexa 500W ATX 2.3 (PPA4003201) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Cross-Flow (6. Oktober 2012)

Alles was es zu BQ zu sagen gibt hat Tombman damals im 3DCenter geschrieben. Mehr gibs dazu nicht zu sagen.

Ansonsten kauf dir nen FSP, grundsolide Technik. Zudem steckt eh in jedem 2. Netzteil FSP Technik drinn ...


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*

Was wäre das?
Und wann hat er das Statement abgegeben?

Das dürfte wohl etwas her sein und sich mitnichten auf die aktuellen Produkte beziehen, oder?

Und warum muss ein Statement, dass vor langer Zeit irgendwer gepostet hat, dass zu der Zeit eventuell zutreffend war, auch heute noch zutreffen??


----------



## poiu (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Alles was es zu BQ zu sagen gibt hat Tombman damals im 3DCenter geschrieben. Mehr gibs dazu nicht zu sagen.
> 
> Ansonsten kauf dir nen FSP, grundsolide Technik. Zudem steckt eh in jedem 2. Netzteil FSP Technik drinn ...



also empfiehlst ihm dan ndoch wieder das BQ ist ja FSP


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Alles was es zu BQ zu sagen gibt hat Tombman damals im 3DCenter geschrieben. Mehr gibs dazu nicht zu sagen.



Hast du mal einen Link oder ist das nur so gesagt weil gerade Samstag ist?



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Ansonsten kauf dir nen FSP, grundsolide Technik. Zudem steckt eh in jedem 2. Netzteil FSP Technik drinn ...


 
Ja ich kaufe mir lieber kein BeQuiet sondern ein FSP Netzteil.
Ach verdammter Mist die BeQuiet Netzteilen kommen ja von FSP.  
Was soll ich jetzt machen? FSP verteufeln und das auch nicht mehr kaufen?


----------



## Cross-Flow (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*

Threshold, den  kannste dir direkt selber an Kopp ballern, nein nicht alle kommen von FSP.

Hier der Link, zwar schon ewig alter aber immernoch mehr als Aktuell:

3DCenter Forum - Wie seht ihr uns?

Was Forengott Tombman dort geschrieben hat - einmal bitte Thred komplett lesen.

Ansonsten BTT:

600 W für 42 € müssen nicht sein, lieber 550 W für 49 €.

Chieftec CTG-500-80P?

Das ein gutes Netzteil 60 € - 70 € oder mehr kosten muss ist glatter Blödsinn.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Threshold, den  kannste dir direkt selber an Kopp ballern, nein nicht alle kommen von FSP.


Warum gleich so aggro, wenn man dir widerspricht?
Und die E9 Reihe kommt von FSP. Und darum geht es hier in diesem Thread. Der Rest ist da irrelevant.



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Hier der Link, zwar schon ewig alter aber immernoch mehr als Aktuell:
> 3DCenter Forum - Wie seht ihr uns?


Also wenn man jetzt gemein ist, würde man sagen, dass sein Posting nicht gerade durch Substanz glänzt oder besonders ausgeführt ist. Und schau noch einmal aufs Datum bitte. Er kann sich gar nicht auf das aktuelle Lineup von be quiet! bezogen haben, da es das damals noch nicht gab... 


Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Was Forengott Tombman dort geschrieben hat - einmal bitte Thred komplett lesen.


Ich denke, wenn er könnte, würde er seine Meinung ändern...
Und nur weil ein Tombman irgendwas gesat hat, vor langer langer Zeit, muss das nicht die Ultimative Wahrheit sein. In dem Falle war das einfach seine Meinung. Die ist weder richtig noch falsch sondern einfach seine Meinung. Die kann man aber auch nicht als Argument ausgraben, wenn man selbst keine hat, wie du es gerad tatest... 



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> 600 W für 42 € müssen nicht sein, lieber 550 W für 49 €.
> 
> Chieftec CTG-500-80P?


Nein, lieber nicht. Das ist auch nur so ein halb gares Teil, was man nicht wirklich mit 'ner Kneifzange anfassen möchte...



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Das ein gutes Netzteil 60 € - 70 € oder mehr kosten muss ist glatter Blödsinn.


Warum meinst du das? Kannst du das bitte näher ausführen?


----------



## Cross-Flow (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*

Herr Payne ich weis ja auch wo sie sich herrumtreiben, ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das du zu diesem Thema mehr als genug mitbekommen hast  Wenn man weiß was du schreibst und von dir gibst kann man dir schon eine geballte Ladung Wissen unterstellen. Und deswegen wirst du auch Wissen das man sich, zumindest was diese Sachen angeht, man sich auf Tombis Urteil verlassen kann.

Nein ich werd nicht Aggro, es wird nur zu viel verallgemeinert und das geht mir hin. Auch lese ich im Threadtietel nichts vom E9 auf das du dich beziehst.

Den Rest überspringe ich einfach mal weil er nichts zu Sache tut, aber zum Thema "es muss kein 60 € bis 70 € Netzteil sein".

Im PCGHX und auch anderen coms kommt es in den letzten Jahren zu einem Effiziensfetischismuss der schon krankhafte Züge annimmt.

Ein kleines Beispiel ( kann ich nur so von mir geben da ich mich mit dieser Situation berufsbedingt auseinandersetze):

In Deutschland steigen die Wasserpreise für Trinkwasser. Die Kosten für das Wasser an sich bleiben für die Stadt gleich, nur die Kosten für die Ver - und Entsorgung steigen extrem an.
Fakt ist seit dem die Menschen angefangen haben Wasser zu sparen gibt es Probleme mit den Kanälen welche für so geringe Lasten nicht ausgelegt sind - aufgrund der langsammen Fließgeschwindigkeit des (Ab)wassers versaden diese und entsteht erhöhter Reinigungs - und Wartungsbedarf.

Wenn es das Abwasser dann mal schafft doch zu Abwasseraufbereitungsanlage zu gelangen ist die Fracht ( vereinfacht ausgedrückt die Belastung mit Nitrit, Nitrat und co pro m³ Wasser ) so dermaßen hoch das viele Städte und Gemeinden dort Probleme bekommen. Es ist einfach viel zu wenig Mischvolumen vorhanden. Nicht selten passiert es das unsere Vorfluter ( Seen, Fließgewässer und sonstiges wo das gereinigte Wasser eingeleitet wird ) überdüngt werden da keine ausreichende Reinigung mehr stattfindet.

Weil einige Leute meinen sie müsen aufs Jahr gesehen paar Euro Wasser sparen muss die Allgemeinheit extrem raufzahlen und unsere Natur geht kaputt.

Gleicher Fall mit unserem Strom:

Energie: Die Verschwendung von Ökostrom nimmt zu - Technologie - Wirtschaftswoche

Energiewende und Netzstabilität | 100 prozent erneuerbar

Wir haben eh schon zu viel Energie in unseren Netzen, Solar und Windanlagen in Schleswig werden abgeschaltet um eine Überlasung zu verhindern. Wir die immer mehr Strom sparen wollen sorgen dafür das die kwh immer teurer wird da die Kosten für die Instandhaltung immer teurer werden. Und schon fehlt Geld für den Netzausbau.

Aber zurück zum Thema:

Wenn unsere Computernetzteile bei 50 % Auslastung ihren höchsten Wirkungsgrad erreichen kann ein 550 W - 600 W Netzteil für ein Mid bis High-End ( je nach Definition ) Sinvoll sein.

Das Chieftech was ich verlinkt habe verfügt über OCP, OVP, UVP, OLP/OPP, SCP und OTP - biete also modernste Standarts. Ob es jetzt 80+ irgentwas ist kann dem User eigentlich total am Ar*** vorbei gehen.

Nenn du mir mal ein Grund warum ein Netzteil mehr kosten muss ?


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Threshold, den  kannste dir direkt selber an Kopp ballern, nein nicht alle kommen von FSP.


 
Ich weiß dass die L8 Serie von Cougar bzw. HEC kommt und ebenso die neuen L7 Modelle und Seasonic auch die Dark Power Reihe mit beliefert.
Aber um diese Netzteile ging es hier nicht.



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Ansonsten BTT:
> 
> 600 W für 42 € müssen nicht sein, lieber 550 W für 49 €.
> 
> ...



Mann mann. Schönes Sirtec Teil mit 400 Watt Peak Leistung auf der 12 Volt Schiene.
Stimmt. Ein super Netzteil.


----------



## godfather22 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*

da ich auch ein 80+ Netzteil der Marke Silverstone habe (siehe sig.) wollte ich mal fragen, ob das eigendlich in Ordnung ist. Ich bin auch gerade dabei für einen Freund ein System zusammen zu stellen und er meint ich solle da sparen, wo man sparen kann, weil er sich von dem Geld lieber ein Paar Spiele mehr kauft. Ich finde, das BQ Netzteile schon nicht wenig kosten und überlege ihm ein Silverstone zu verbauen, weil ich bis dato auch immer gut mit meinem gefahren bin. Für ihn (und für mich) ist silent eher zweitrangig und wenn das NT anständige Sicherungsmechanismen bei annehmbaren Preis bietet ist es gekauft.
Wäre toll wenn mir eben jmd ein statement dazu geben kann, obwohl es nicht wirklich zum Thema passt


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*

Dein Silverstone ist von Sirtec. Würde ich heute nicht mehr kaufen. Effizienz ist was anderes.

Es kommt darauf an welche Komponenten dein Freund verbauen will. Das musst du mal sagen. Es gibt schon sehr günstige Netzteile die auch was taugen.
Gut und günstig ist das Rasurbo.
Rasurbo Real&Power 450W ATX 2.3 (RAP450) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## godfather22 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*

ich verbaue ihm einen i5 3570k auf einem Asrock z77 Pro4 mit einer amd hd Radeon 7970 der Marke Sapphire
sollte ja nicht zu viel an energie verschlingen und auf die Stromrechnung muss er auch nicht achten. übertakten möchte er auch erst, wenn de Leistung knapp wird.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*

Du verbaust ihm solche Hardware und dann fängt er an am Netzteil sparen zu wollen? 
Ich verstehe die Leute einfach nicht. 
Er soll sich ein Straight E9 CM480 kaufen und nicht herummeckern weil es mehr kostet als geplant.
Gute Qualität kostet nun mal.


----------



## godfather22 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*

gut dann sag ich ihm das 
danke für die Auskunft


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*

Zieh ihm die Hosen stramm.


----------



## godfather22 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*

ne nicht heute... er hat Geburtstag


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 600W 80+ bronze Netzteil für €42,- ?*



godfather22 schrieb:


> ne nicht heute... er hat Geburtstag



Na dann hättest du ihm ja gleich ein vernünftiges Netzteil schenken können!


----------

